# 23rd July - 6th August



## chequergirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi 

I have availabilty on the above dates to board a small/medium sized dog due to a cancellation. 

I am based in Pontefract but cover most of Yorkshire. 

Please get in touch if interested

Warm Regards


----------

